# Fly line suggestions for 1wt



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

I really don't understand all that is going on when purchasing fly line. I have a little one weight fly rod that I use daily. Cheap. Well I have had it some time and the reel is starting to go. I wanted to upgrade b/c I use it. Do I buy a 1wt reel? What type of line? I don't see and 1wt line. I use this thing for everything. from pan fish to bass to small trout. What type of line should I bee looking for? I also see grain size? Would WF 2-F Scientific anglers work? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a pretty good deal on a nice 1wt line. Weight forward 1wt.

Orvis Wonderline.

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Orvis-Trout-Wonderline-Flyline-WF-1-F-WF1F-WF-1-F-/310758639517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item485aa8879d"]New Orvis Trout Wonderline Flyline WF 1 F WF1F WF 1 F | eBay[/ame]


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The 2 wt you mentioned would work fine on your 1 wt rod. Usually you can go up or down one weight or stay even with the weight of line as compared to rod.

Reel size is a matter of choice. Smaller capacity fly reels tend to balance on lighter rods better. The grains they are talking about is just another weight rating. Its how many grains a given section of your fly line weighs.

Bottom line it all depends on what feels best to you. All thing being equal the heavier line will cast for more distance. The lighter line will give a more gentle water presentation.

If any one group of fishermen tend to over analyze anything it would be flyfishermen. And yes I fly fish too.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I just bought a 1wt and purchased a 1wt WF floating line with it. I got Cortland 444 Clear Creek line. I haven't cared much for Cortland lines in the past, they didn't seem to hold up well over time. So far this line is working great for me, but the real test will be several months down the road. The Scientific Angler's Mastery Trout line on my 5wt is almost 6 years old. It needs replaced, but still fishes well and held up great. The Orvis lines I have used also held up well. I try to clean/condition my lines frequently and that helps, but the last Cortland line I bought hardly lasted 2 years.

And FYI, the reel I bought is a TFO BVK Click reel. It was about $150 so it's not a dirt cheap option, but balances great on my 1wt rod and weighs next to nothing.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Orvis is really great line but if you can find Wulff 3T line then you be good. I use 2wt Airflo Ridge on my 1wt as it likes it better. 

Been windering how well the Cortland Clear Creek line is. Its a bit stiffer but should work well for warm water so you would think.


----------

